# elephant garlic



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

someone said in a post that it ain't garlic- well it is & it ain't- here's the definition....   i got 1 - smoked, it tends to get stronger but not bitter & was still milder than homegrown- but anyway... like a leek to an onion.... i thought it was worth posting...  http://www.garlic-central.com/elephant-garlic.html


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 23, 2007)

that's a great explaination gypsy thanks for the  post


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Of course it's garlic just has larger cloves! That's silly!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Best ones to use for making garlic paste too.
(Actually garlic is of the onion family)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

thats what i thought debi- i just read a reply to 1 of my posts & it looks the same, tastes the same, but it is milder than homegrown(may be my ground)- after the fact it did freak me out cause the inner skin was green like a fig- still tasted like smoked garlic to me & worked great w/ the italian spiced tomater,garlic,b.pepper,mushroom smoked burger meat for sghetti tonight.... the only garlic i use now is my own smoked garlic (made into paste) - thanx debi.. woulda never smoked veggies,roots,etc. w/out you. i'd'a just stuck to roasted.


----------



## kueh (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, elephant garlic is not garlic, though the shape and taste is somewhat similar.  Onions and garlics are all from the allium genus.  Rather than being a variant of garlic, "elephant garlic" is a variant related to the leek.
*
Allium ampeloprasum var. porrum*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leek

*Allium ampeloprasum var. ampeloprasum*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_garlic

Common garlic is *Allium sativum
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

tomato ... tomato... lol i thought i had the taste & definition down in the 1st post. even though it is related (or compared to the leek) it is very much"not a true garlic" - but much milder & very often used raw in salads but from personal experience- upon smoking it- i found it has a very pleasant flavor & for sheer size makes a great paste- for us bulk pasters....lots less work.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Aug 23, 2007)

See'n as there are no dumb questions here...

How do you smoke garlic? EVOO the whole head and in to the smoker? I went to Debi's site and didn't see anything there.

The way that I roast garlic in bulk (maybe this is stating the obvious) is to buy the bulk peeled cloves from the supermarket and put in a small pyrex bowl with some EVOO at 300 until done. Mash and enjoy.

Can the two techniques be combined?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i usually take about 8- skin & all.. 2 in evoo,2 in white wine or beeR, & 4 plain-fridge for a couple days (being a relative term) & place on the warmer rack until well browned & soft-3 to 5 hrs. scrape out & mash into a mason jar as paste.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks..i learned somehting new


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry about the poor spelling


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

noe plobrem.


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

The authentic, and more difficult to enjoy- method is chopping the top offa whole flower to expose a bit of all the cloves, drizzle with evoo and a bit of salt and roast that way. Some wrap in foil before roasting. Pop cooked cloves out with a small spoon or butter knife and spread.

I kinda like your "lazy" method tho   :{)


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow. I didnt mean to start something here. just stating a fact that elephant garlic doesnt cut for me ,if it does you right then great. I still wonder if the smoke penetrates all the wrappers to flavor the garlic or will it taste the same as oven roasted. I use roasted garlic in one of my hot sauces and am very interested in this one.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Aug 23, 2007)

That's why I'm interested in combining my lazy roasted technique with the smoked version. I don't see why taking some peeled cloves covered with some EVOO and placing them on a screen in the smoker wouldn't come out awesome. One way to find out!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't go wrong with garlic! Well, ya can, but it'd have to be like in a Key Lime pie or something, eh.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

i am afraid i have to agree with keul........elephant garlic in NOT true garlic

d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

I just peel mine down to the last peel (leave tha on) and smoke em when they get soft I squeeze em in a bowl and do whatever with it!

You really don't even have to peel em but then you might get some dried peels in your paste.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

another way to smoke garlic.......for me anyway.....stick it on the back of my monitor.........its smoking becauses of all the beer i have spewed on it today...........crap


d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Makes great garlic butter!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 15, 2007)

sweetheart.......is there such a thing as a BAD garlic butter.........YUM


d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

someone said in a post that it ain't garlic- well it is & it ain't- here's the definition....   i got 1 - smoked, it tends to get stronger but not bitter & was still milder than homegrown- but anyway... like a leek to an onion.... i thought it was worth posting...  http://www.garlic-central.com/elephant-garlic.html


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 23, 2007)

that's a great explaination gypsy thanks for the  post


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Of course it's garlic just has larger cloves! That's silly!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Best ones to use for making garlic paste too.
(Actually garlic is of the onion family)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

thats what i thought debi- i just read a reply to 1 of my posts & it looks the same, tastes the same, but it is milder than homegrown(may be my ground)- after the fact it did freak me out cause the inner skin was green like a fig- still tasted like smoked garlic to me & worked great w/ the italian spiced tomater,garlic,b.pepper,mushroom smoked burger meat for sghetti tonight.... the only garlic i use now is my own smoked garlic (made into paste) - thanx debi.. woulda never smoked veggies,roots,etc. w/out you. i'd'a just stuck to roasted.


----------



## kueh (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, elephant garlic is not garlic, though the shape and taste is somewhat similar.  Onions and garlics are all from the allium genus.  Rather than being a variant of garlic, "elephant garlic" is a variant related to the leek.
*
Allium ampeloprasum var. porrum*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leek

*Allium ampeloprasum var. ampeloprasum*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_garlic

Common garlic is *Allium sativum
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

tomato ... tomato... lol i thought i had the taste & definition down in the 1st post. even though it is related (or compared to the leek) it is very much"not a true garlic" - but much milder & very often used raw in salads but from personal experience- upon smoking it- i found it has a very pleasant flavor & for sheer size makes a great paste- for us bulk pasters....lots less work.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Aug 23, 2007)

See'n as there are no dumb questions here...

How do you smoke garlic? EVOO the whole head and in to the smoker? I went to Debi's site and didn't see anything there.

The way that I roast garlic in bulk (maybe this is stating the obvious) is to buy the bulk peeled cloves from the supermarket and put in a small pyrex bowl with some EVOO at 300 until done. Mash and enjoy.

Can the two techniques be combined?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i usually take about 8- skin & all.. 2 in evoo,2 in white wine or beeR, & 4 plain-fridge for a couple days (being a relative term) & place on the warmer rack until well browned & soft-3 to 5 hrs. scrape out & mash into a mason jar as paste.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks..i learned somehting new


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry about the poor spelling


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

noe plobrem.


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

The authentic, and more difficult to enjoy- method is chopping the top offa whole flower to expose a bit of all the cloves, drizzle with evoo and a bit of salt and roast that way. Some wrap in foil before roasting. Pop cooked cloves out with a small spoon or butter knife and spread.

I kinda like your "lazy" method tho   :{)


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow. I didnt mean to start something here. just stating a fact that elephant garlic doesnt cut for me ,if it does you right then great. I still wonder if the smoke penetrates all the wrappers to flavor the garlic or will it taste the same as oven roasted. I use roasted garlic in one of my hot sauces and am very interested in this one.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Aug 23, 2007)

That's why I'm interested in combining my lazy roasted technique with the smoked version. I don't see why taking some peeled cloves covered with some EVOO and placing them on a screen in the smoker wouldn't come out awesome. One way to find out!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't go wrong with garlic! Well, ya can, but it'd have to be like in a Key Lime pie or something, eh.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 13, 2007)

i am afraid i have to agree with keul........elephant garlic in NOT true garlic

d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

I just peel mine down to the last peel (leave tha on) and smoke em when they get soft I squeeze em in a bowl and do whatever with it!

You really don't even have to peel em but then you might get some dried peels in your paste.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

another way to smoke garlic.......for me anyway.....stick it on the back of my monitor.........its smoking becauses of all the beer i have spewed on it today...........crap


d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Makes great garlic butter!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 15, 2007)

sweetheart.......is there such a thing as a BAD garlic butter.........YUM


d88de


----------

